# Um...I hope I'm wrong.



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

So approximately 10 days ago I picked up a PEW female, maybe 7-8 weeks old, from the petstore (bad me!). The reason being I wanted to see how the babies were doing, as I enjoy playing with them to help socialize (and secretly I wanted another baby) and she crawled into my jacket...and wouldn't leave. So away with me she went! Well now I"m afraid she may be pregnant?? 

Again she's young, and I only own females...so she had to have gotten pregnant before I got her. She's from Petco, and the one I purchased her from only deals with females, but drive down a few blocks and that particular petco sells males. 

Well usually I wouldn't suspect anything due to her age...however I took her and her close-in-age non-sibling out to play, and I noticed her stomach was harder than usual. I picked up Adeline (the cagemate) and her stomach didn't feel hard at all. I then picked up my two older girls...their stomachs were also softer. 

So it's just Eden's stomach that is hard. But she doesn't really look pregnant? She looks a little fatter but she doesn't have 'the shape' yet. She would be about 10+ days pregnant if she was, as again I own no females. Is there any chance she is indeed pregnant? Should I add pictures? I've owned a ton of females but I've never felt a weirdly hard stomach like hers.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

With Petco.... It's a bit of "hit or miss". If the store sells both sexes. You're more likely to get a pregnant rat. If they only sell, on or the other..... "most times", you won't end up with a pregnant rat.

Not sure what you mean, by her stomach is "hard".... Pregnant females generally don't have hard stomachs. Pigging out at the food bowl will give a harder stomach, food in the intestines and all, but babies won't. Babies are very small, mobile, and soft. There would be a definite "roundness", but hard isn't a word that I would use to describe a stomach on a pregnant rat. 

Pictures might help people determine if your girl is pregnant or not. 

From what you've said.... and no pictures.... I'd have to say, "not pregnant".


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

It sounds like your girlie may be pigging out on food, without pictures its hard to tell, but I have never seen a belly get " hard" with babies unless they have a huge litter and are about to give birth, however I have seen it all the time when animals stuff themselves.


----------



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

I grabbed three pictures for you all. When I mean her stomach is hard, it's more like...hm...not like a mass or tumor on a rat, but I can tell it /feels/ different.










Her straight on^ 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










^ Her back is to my blue shirt.

I would also add that she enjoys sleeping and eating very /very/ much, and she makes nests whenever I clean their cage. (I know nesting and eating are normal behaviors though  
I think I may just be paranoid, but I'd like to prepare in any case xD


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I am not seeing any signs of pregnancy. I see a well fed rat.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

I really don't think she's pregnant. 

Unless she starts looking like she swallowed a tennis ball, in the next 13 days. She's probably not.


----------

